# What's wrong with the BruteX ?



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

It's that time of year again where I am getting the itch for a new bow..

Couldn't pull the trigger on buying one last year.


What are the negatives to the PSE Brute X ?



Lately been looking at it and the Diamond Outlaw.

Thoughts?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The only thing I would do is put a quality string on it and you would be good to gther than that I dont see or havent herd of any issues with it.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I was a hardcore Diamond guy and after shooting and working on a buddies Outlaw, I would avoid it. Too many problems with the string rubbing in the module of it. And the cam is very aggressive. But on the PSE, I haven't heard anything bad about it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

talked to bow techs at the Saginaw Gander and the Clare Jays and they both steered me away from the Diamond.

I am looking at the bare Brute for ~$400. Any other bows to look at (under $500)?

Seems like a lot of bow for $400..


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out the mission ballistic. $500. Only thing I didn't like was the grip....then I was told u can put a Matthews focus grip on it being that mission archery is the little brother company to Matthews. I already pulled the trigger on a Martin so maybe next year. Good luck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought my son a Brute X and he is really shooting it well. Very good bow for the money. I love my Alphamax but I have been shooting this Brute X quite a bit lately. No regrets so far... Buy it, I think you will be happy as well.


----------



## ruckface (Sep 13, 2010)

Brute x is nice that's what I shoot great for the money for sure no buyers remorse here


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

I almost bought a Brute x then I picked up a DS600 not as smooth because its not a solo cam but its a nock buster and at 30 inch draw and 69 lb draw Im at 309fps and a bare bow is a bit under 400.00 I bought it because of the service I get.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

I use a brute and love it great bow for the money. Comparable to higher end bows. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

My son shoots the PSE Stinger. Another PSE bow that is alot of bang for the buck, and I personally can't see much difference between it and the Brute. Good luck with whatever you end up with.


----------



## longbowarcher (Mar 2, 2013)

i just got the brute x last year and i am loving it. only problem i am having is the string is still twisting (pretty normal for a new bow). other than that it's been a great bow so far. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------

